# factory team TC4????????



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey does or has anybody heard when this kit is going to be available? I think is is such BS that I will have to spend at least a extra 100 bucks to bring the tc4 up to par. I will not buy a car till the FT version becomes available.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

davepull said:


> Hey does or has anybody heard when this kit is going to be available? I think is is such BS that I will have to spend at least a extra 100 bucks to bring the tc4 up to par. I will not buy a car till the FT version becomes available.


I "heard" about a year from the release date the factory team will be available.i work for Hobby town USA and have inquired about the release date and thats what they have said


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

A year ...screw that!! can you say Losi JRX-s


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Shumacher 99 said:


> A year ...screw that!! can you say Losi JRX-s


I couldn't wait for the JRX-S so I went with RDX


----------



## John Card (Feb 4, 2004)

The rumor has been that it'll be released around September - just a rumor though.


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

It doesnt really matter since the new XRay will still dominate it Dave and Chris


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

New92 said:


> It doesnt really matter since the new XRay will still dominate it Dave and Chris


TC4 holds the every record at our track. Not the X-Ray ....Eugene. However with that said the X-ray is a very nice car and would not mind owning one. But you need to stop with this Best car ever made crap...lol
P.S. The TC3 still ain't done just yet. BMI baby :thumbsup:


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

It's all about the driver and we know I ain't it lol.

Bear would be faster with an XRay though :lol:


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

New92 said:


> It's all about the driver and we know I ain't it lol.
> 
> Bear would be faster with an XRay though :lol:


Good Lord?????? :drunk:


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## 10/10 (Jul 27, 2002)

I have as close to a FT TC4 as you can get right now for sale.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=61741


----------

